# Hand Planers



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

Since I last asked I have not been able to do much research. Actual woodworkers are better answers then google anyday in my opinion. What is each hand planers job. You know what is a block plane good for what is a jack plane good for? Those are examples as im sure there are several different ones


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I like to use a low angle block plane for end-grain - a sharp cutter held at the slightest angle can take off a super-thin shaving.

A jointer plane (like a Stanley #8) is for jointing the edges of boards so you can edge-glue them. 

The smoothers are for smoothing the surface of a board. Different sizes for different sized boards and different planing styles. 

The jack (#5) is your generic middle-of-the-road for (trying) to do anything. 

Circular plane for smoothing inside or outside curves.
Rabbet plane for making rabbets.
Combo planes for making rabbets, dadoes, mouldings and whatever else you've got the cutters for.
Chisel planes for cutting up into corners.
Transitional planes make great paperweights.:laughing:
scraper planes for scraping - great on highly figured woods where even a sharp smoother produces tearout.
dado planes - used for making a dado of one particular size.
wood moulding planes - to reproduce a moulding of a particular size.
Dovetail plane for making the female part of a sliding dovetail.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lockes Woodshop said:


> Since I last asked I have not been able to do much research. Actual woodworkers are better answers then google anyday in my opinion. What is each hand planers job. You know what is a block plane good for what is a jack plane good for? Those are examples as im sure there are several different ones


Most of the names speak for themselves and a Google search WILL return lists of planes and their jobs. It will also return countless how-to's and historical information. So where are you going with this? What are you trying to do? Are you trying to determine which plane to use for a task at hand or future ones? 

Several of us here could write hours of reading material on hand planes and their uses but it would be a waste as the information is out there already. Spend the time, do the leg work, do the research and if you have any particular questions I and many others here will answer them to the best of their knowledge! 

You'll end up with a well rounded education on them and impress your fellow woodworkers with your depth of knowledge on traditional hand tools. You'll also develop a better understanding of which ones to buy first as each craftsman's work differs and so does their essential tool needs.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For the "Standard" Stanley / Bailey and I believe Record sizes... #4 Smoother is just for that, smoothing, #5 Jack is the "Jack of all trades" that smoothes, and flattens. Good for flattening smallerish pieces... #6 Fore planes are good for flattening larger surfaces like table tops or bench tops, #7 jointer is just that, it is good for edge jointing large boards.


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow I didnt realize there were so many outside of a basic set. Thanks for the info. I was using my jointer last night and turned my head for a second and you can guess why Im inquiring again about hand planers. Im going to rocklers tomorrow. Any advice as to which one to start with other then a jointer


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

dbhost said:


> For the "Standard" Stanley / Bailey and I believe Record sizes... #4 Smoother is just for that, smoothing, #5 Jack is the "Jack of all trades" that smoothes, and flattens. Good for flattening smallerish pieces... #6 Fore planes are good for flattening larger surfaces like table tops or bench tops, #7 jointer is just that, it is good for edge jointing large boards.


Thanks this was very helpful. More time in shop and at drafting table less time on google. Thanks again


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> I like to use a low angle block plane for end-grain - a sharp cutter held at the slightest angle can take off a super-thin shaving.
> 
> A jointer plane (like a Stanley #8) is for jointing the edges of boards so you can edge-glue them.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!!!!! Im going to rocklers in morning to get a jointer im going to look at all these you mentioned. This really helped alot, i know google has answers but coming from an actual woodworker they get to the point faster. I work ALOT and have limited time for internet use if any so I love this app and the guys who take the time to help us inexperienced guys. Thanks again


----------

